
At what point should an intelligent machine be considered a person? - spacey2
http://robohub.org/at-what-point-should-an-intelligent-machine-be-considered-a-person/
======
basicplus2
When it has self awareness

~~~
CuriouslyC
Young babies don't display any signs of self awareness.

